# Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??



## HIHO (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo ich bin der neue und komm jetzt öfters^^

Mein Anliegen besteht darin das ich in Brandenburg wieder (damals Jugendfischerreischein) Angeln möchte und aber kein Angelschein habe. Da ich ja nun mitbekommen habe das der Karpfen unter Friedfisch fällt und mein größter Wusch ist endlich mal einen zu Angeln. 

Kann ich denn Grundangeln obwohl ich kein Fischereischein habe???

Ich Danke euch schon im Vorraus |wavey:


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

Jap darfst du, Grundangeln gehört auch zu den erlaubten Angelarten ohne Fischereischein. Hier kommt es aber auf den Köder drauf an, erlaubt sind nur Teig, Würmer, Boilies, Maden und Getreide, also Fischfetzen darfst du nicht anknöpern an deinen Haken. Aber für Karpfen fällt der ja eh flach normalerweise.

Wichtig nur Fischereiabgabe nicht vergessen und Gewässerkarte.

Daniel


----------



## HIHO (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort werd dann mal schauen ob ich meine Ausrüstung darauf aufbauen kann bzw ob ich noch was holen muss:vik:


----------



## Borg (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

Hallo zusammen,

bin quasi auch neu und mache in anderthalb Wochen meine Fischerprüfung. Jetzt lese ich hier, dass man für Grundangeln gar keinen Schein braucht?? Ist das wirklich so oder nur nen Witz? Gilt das wenn nur in Brandenburg oder Bundesweit?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

@ BORG , es gibt in Brandenburg den "FRIEDFISCHSCHEIN" , das heisst Du darfst damit ohne Fischereischein auf Friedfisch angeln. Köder muss Friedfischköder sein...also keine Wobbler, Blinker oder andere Kunstköder die für Raubfisch bestimmt sind. Mit Ausnahme des Wurmes... Dieser Friedfischschein ist dann auch nur in Brandenburg gültig. Kost im Angelladen 12€ (Fischereiabgabe) ...


----------



## Borg (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

Danke für die Antwort . Brauch man denn für den Friedfischschein auch eine bestandene Fischerprüfung oder kann sich den quasi jeder im Angelshop besorgen? Weiss jemand, ob es sowas in NRW auch gibt (nur für den Fall, dass ich die Prüfung net bestehen sollte :q)?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

@ Borg ... in NRW gibts sowas nicht ! oder ich müsste mich extrem irren ! jugendfischereischeinetc. ist dir wahrscheinlich bekannt aber ist ja auch was ganz anderes ! .... 

und zur fischerprüfung ^^ ... 
wünsche dir viel glück aber mach dir bloß nicht zu viel stress !! wichtig ist die praktische prüfung .... die theorethische is echt für sehr beschränkte  ! ..... das müsste zu machen sein !

viel glück nochmal und viel spaß beim angeln


----------



## HIHO (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Köder muss Friedfischköder sein...also keine Wobbler, Blinker oder andere Kunstköder die für Raubfisch bestimmt sind.


Wobbler sind erlaubt. aber nur mit einschenkligen haken und der haken darf der internationalen Größe von 8 nicht überschreiten

Hier der Link (Absatz 3 punkt 2.1)

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/brandenburg/bb_dav_gew_ordnung.html


----------



## JimmyEight (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*



HIHO schrieb:


> Wobbler sind erlaubt. aber nur mit einschenkligen haken und der haken darf der internationalen Größe von 8 nicht überschreiten
> 
> Hier der Link (Absatz 3 punkt 2.1)
> 
> http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/brandenburg/bb_dav_gew_ordnung.html



Vielleicht solltest du den von dir angesprochenen Absatz nochmal lesen - da steht nämlich eigentlich ziemlich klar, dass ein Wobbler sicher nicht erlaubt in diesem Sinne ist.


----------



## HIHO (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

Sry dann Entschuldige ich mich dafür!!

Ich muss zu meiner "Verteidigung" sagen das ich neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin und den Text dann falsch verstanden habe, trotz mehrfachem Lesen

Sry MfG HIHO


----------



## JimmyEight (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

Das macht ja nix - aber is ja besser, wenn einer jetzt los schreit, als wenn es dann einer mit nem Ausweis am Wasser tut.#h


----------



## HIHO (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Grundangeln gleich Firedfisch??*

Stimmt und ich glaube nicht jeder hat das geld dafür^^


----------

